# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  لله در هذه الأمهات

## دعوة إلى الله

وروى الإمام أحمد عن أمه:
"كانت أمي توقظني وتلبسني وتحمّي لي الماء قبل صلاة الفجر وأنا ابن عشر سنين, ثم تتخمّر بحجابها وتذهب معي إلى المسجد؛ لأن المسجد بعيد, والطريق مظلمة"
فقَدَ أباه فكانت أمه الأم والأب معًا.
لله درُّ هذه الأمهات!!

----------


## مروة عاشور

جزاكِ الله خيرًا
ما أروع أن تقوم الأم بدورها وتحسن لأبنائها وتتقي الله فيهم.

----------

